# lire du mp4 sur imac OS9



## Pizouit (29 Septembre 2007)

bonjour, j'ai repéré sur Itunes un morceau que je recherche depuis pas mal de temps, comme je n'ai pas Itunes 7 je demande à une copine de me l'acheter et après l'avoir rentré ds sa bibli Itunes, de faire la conversion en MP3 pour moi
et ben ça marche pas , le morceau est protégé, même si tu le paies, et tu peux juste l'écouter en MP4 sur ta machine,enfin celle de ta copine , même pas le graver ni le mettre sur ton lecteur , s'il est pas dernier cri
c'est pas juste....
vous avez une idée pour que je puisse le récupérer, ce satané morceau?
c'est une chanson des freres jacques, ça s'appelle "la branche"


----------



## Sebang (29 Septembre 2007)

Pas s&#251;r que ce soit le bon endroit pour cette question, mais la r&#233;ponse est une "astuce" bien connue :

Tu lui demandes de te graver le morceaux achet&#233; en mode "CD audio" (j'ai bien dit -audio-) sur un CD avec iTunes 7. Elle te le donne et toi tu r&#233;encodes ce CD en mp3 sur ta machine avec ton iTunes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2007)

Sebang a dit:


> Pas sûr que ce soit le bon endroit pour cette question, mais la réponse est une "astuce" bien connue



Bon, mettons nous à l'aise : cette astuce étant sponsorisée par Apple himself, il n'y a aucun inconvénient à la diffuser ici. Si tu pensais, par contre à iTunes/iGeneration, c'est pareil, la question "comment faire  xxxx sous OS 9" a toujours sa place ici.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu pensais, par contre à iTunes/iGeneration, c'est pareil, la question "comment faire  xxxx sous OS 9" a toujours sa place ici.


Oui mais nan: le fait qu'il soit sous OS 9 importe peu dans le cas présent: sauf a utiliser l'astuce décrite, on ne peut pas lire un m4p sur une autre machine (quelque soit son OS) que celle du propriétaire du fichier (ou alors il faut "autoriser" la machine du demandeur a lire les fichiers de l'acheteurs et ça c'est pas possible sous OS 9).


----------



## Souvaroff (30 Septembre 2007)

Si tu as iMovie, tu importe le morceaux dans iMovie&#8230;  & Tu exporte le projet en film pour quicktime & tu choisi Son AIFF&#8230; 

Apr&#232;s en remettant le morceau dans iTunes tu r&#233;encode le morceau en MP3 &#8230;  Ca evitera de graver&#8230; & ca fait la m&#234;me chose&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2007)

iMovie sous OS 9


----------



## Souvaroff (30 Septembre 2007)

J'avais iMovie sur OS 9 &#8230;&#8230;  & Meme iMovie 2 fonctionnait sur OS 9 &#8230;  Je m'en souviens, j'y &#233;tait !! 

SI jamais je les retrouve je peux m&#234;me te faire une Photo des CD avec la Pomme Rouge dessus !!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> J'avais iMovie sur OS 9   & Meme iMovie 2 fonctionnait sur OS 9   Je m'en souviens, j'y était !!
> 
> SI jamais je les retrouve je peux même te faire une Photo des CD avec la Pomme Rouge dessus !!


Oui mais je crois pas que cette version lisait le m4p  Et de toutes façons il faudrait faire la manip sur la machine de l'acheteur: iMovie aussi a besoin de l'autorisation de lire le fichier


----------



## Souvaroff (30 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Oui mais je crois pas que cette version lisait le m4p  Et de toutes fa&#231;ons il faudrait faire la manip sur la machine de l'acheteur: iMovie aussi a besoin de l'autorisation de lire le fichier



C'est Quicktime 6 Qui permettait de lire le AAC & le m4A sur iMovie&#8230;  Quicktime 6 qui &#233;tait dispo sur OS9 &#8230;  

Concernant la demand&#233; d'autorisation, je n'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; confront&#233; a &#231;a sur iMovie&#8230;   :mouais:

Mais c'est pas si vieux & enterr&#233; que ca OS9&#8230;  !!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Concernant la demandé d'autorisation, je n'ai jamais été confronté a ça sur iMovie&#8230;   :mouais:



Il ne te demande rien si il est installé sur la machine autorisée à lire le fichier ( comme iTunes)


----------



## Pizouit (23 Octobre 2007)

bonjour, 
enfin pour mettre tout le monde d'accord, j'ai demandé à ma copine de graver en audio sur un CD_RW la dite chanson, et de changer l'AIF en MP3, et après ça elle me l'a envoyée par mail et , ô joie, "la branche" des frères jacques trône désormais dans ma bibli Itunes modèle OS9, 
merci pour le tuyau, et pour les discussions qui ont suivi, je ne sais pas si j'ai Imovie, on en parle dans la partie video de mon Toast , je vais regarder ça de plus près

Piz


----------

